
CppCon 2015: Greg Law “Give me 15 minutes and I'll change your view of GDB” - oleks
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PorfLSr3DDI
======
oleks
There's a curses interface[1], and a Python interface[2] built into GDB. Also,
you can issue commands when breakpoints are hit[3].

[1]: [https://sourceware.org/gdb/onlinedocs/gdb/Break-
Commands.htm...](https://sourceware.org/gdb/onlinedocs/gdb/Break-
Commands.html#Break-Commands)

[2]:
[https://sourceware.org/gdb/onlinedocs/gdb/Python.html#Python](https://sourceware.org/gdb/onlinedocs/gdb/Python.html#Python)

[3]: [https://sourceware.org/gdb/onlinedocs/gdb/Break-
Commands.htm...](https://sourceware.org/gdb/onlinedocs/gdb/Break-
Commands.html#Break-Commands)

